# Looking for Friends



## Tika Lunning (9 mo ago)

Hi - we’ve recently moved to Belem from UK. Would love to meet new people in Lisbon


----------



## zakul bob (9 mo ago)

Hello
Best of luck for your new mission.


----------



## ManuelUrdi (27 d ago)

Hello. If you're into tour cycling, all-ages, you can join at least 2 regular informal groups, both in front of the main entrance of Atrium Saldanha mall:
Saturdays at 9:00 am (-ish, called Leo's group)
Tuesday afternoons, 8pm (Lisbora group, LisBORA)
In case you (still) don't own a bike, you can adhere to Lisbon GIRA shared bikes (recommend the yearly scheme, costs 25eur per year - yes, plus 45min free each time - you can refetch after 5 minutes)
Manuel


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

This group of folks are friendly and fun - just like all H3 members worldwide Lisbon Hash House Harriers LH3 | Facebook


----------

